# 189 Medical Tests list



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

After case officer assigned, a link 'Organize your Health Examinations' appears on my 189 application. When I clicked on this link, it has given me a eMedical referral letter with HAP ID and the medical test that is mentioned in it to be conducted is only a Chest X-Ray.

But per the description on Form1071i I expected all the below mentioned tests. Can you please tell me if it is normal that all the below tests won't be conducted for all 189 applicants?

Excerpt from Form 1071i - 

"Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to
undergo a medical examination (using form 26 Medical
examination for an Australian visa) and an x-ray if 11 or more
years of age (using form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray
of an applicant for an Australian visa). *A medical examination
includes a range of tests such as a urine test, an HIV test if the
applicant is 15 or more years of age, and an eye test. *The age
(that is, 11 and 15) means the age of the applicant when the
health examinations are undertaken."

regards,
Guru K


----------



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I have recently (in last december, to be precise) undergone chest x-ray for processing my other temporary visa application. Read somewhere that this report would be valid for 2 years.

Then why was I asked to undergo chest x-ray again for this 189 application?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Medicals are valid for 1 year.


----------



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Shell..

Is it also compulsory to undergo all other medical tests (such as eye test so on)? My case officer asked me only chest x day, so bit confused..


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, any idea what eye tests ? Thanks all


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is a legal requirement to do a full medical to get a PR visa. 

Eye test is just reading a chart with whatever spectacles you wear.


----------



## sunnyalt (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone help me??

I got TR (Subclass 485) on the 18th December 2013 and I did my medicals in October 2013 (6-7 months ago). Fortunately I have received the invitation to apply for subclass 189 on 24th March. Do I still need to undergo all components of medical examination again or just the HIV test?

Regards


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Possibly need to redo the lot dependent on how long your visa takes to process and if you have been outside of Australia since they were last completed.


----------



## sunnyalt (Apr 13, 2014)

_shel said:


> Possibly need to redo the lot dependent on how long your visa takes to process and if you have been outside of Australia since they were last completed.


Yes I was out of Australia once from 17th November to 18th December? So I'm presuming most likely I have to undergo all components of the medical examination again.

Also how long subclass 189 takes to process without work experience. 

My timeline is as follow:

ACS skill assessment (261313): 15/03/2013

IELTS: (04/12/2013) L 7.5, R: 7.0, W: 7.0, S: 7.0

EOI submitted: 05/12/2013

Invitation to apply: 24th March 2014

Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014

Case Officer: ???

Visa Grant: ???

Whats the current processing (Actual NOT standard published) without working experience???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you went to Pakistan or another country which is high risk for TB their is a high chance you will have redo them  but wait and see if they are requested by your CO before spending money on them.


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

GuruK said:


> Thanks Shell..
> 
> Is it also compulsory to undergo all other medical tests (such as eye test so on)? My case officer asked me only chest x day, so bit confused..


why only X Ray ? are you in Australia on any other visa ? I think full medical test is needed, but if CO does nt need it, it should be fine.


----------



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

yes buddy, thats why bit confused... im currently in Australia though...

I have sent this query to my Case officer. Didn't hear any response from him. Does anybody know how long do they take to respond to our mails?

Thanks,
Guru


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

GuruK said:


> yes buddy, thats why bit confused... im currently in Australia though...
> 
> I have sent this query to my Case officer. Didn't hear any response from him. Does anybody know how long do they take to respond to our mails?
> 
> ...


Did you take blood test urine test for any other visa recently?


----------



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

No I did not. I took only Chest X-ray and submitted that to Immi dept. to process my other temporary visa.


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

GuruK said:


> No I did not. I took only Chest X-ray and submitted that to Immi dept. to process my other temporary visa.


Tats sounds interesting. You may not need to spend for other tests. All the best.


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

We need to pay for medicals ? DIAC doesn't pay for that ?


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

greeniearun said:


> We need to pay for medicals ? DIAC doesn't pay for that ?


Lol. How will they pay for your medicals?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

greeniearun said:


> We need to pay for medicals ? DIAC doesn't pay for that ?


 Why would they pay for your medical check? You want to migrate, you rightly pay for it!


----------

